# 3-year-old GSD in Rutherford, North Carolina (Re-home)



## homeforgsd (Jul 4, 2014)

I recently decided to find a new home for my 3-year-old pure-bred shepherd, Gunny. This decision came after determining that the life he is currently living is unacceptable in comparison to the previous life I was able to provide him. He is currently an outside dog on a 30-40ft run; while the fact that is lives outside isn't necessarily a bad thing, I don't want him to live outside for the rest of his life. I need to find a family who can accept him as one of their own and to ensure that he is the best dog that he can be; I cannot do that as I am currently in school full-time and I also work full-time.

I believe that it is important to clarify that I am not looking for an easy escape from ownership of Gunny. He is a wonderful dog and I love the activities that he and I participate in, but it's not enough. I want him to live in an environment that is constantly challenging him mentally and physically with training, walks, and games. I have thought quite a bit about this and I believe that finding him a new home is the best thing for him. He is a wonderful dog and he deserves a wonderful family to be a part of.

Some Facts:

1. We never registered him through AKC. We had the paperwork to complete to file it through the AKC, but knowing that he was a pure-bred shepherd was all that we cared for (we purchased him from a breeder).

2. He refuses to go in any dog house we've purchased or built. I am unsure as to whether or not it's a claustrophobia issue or if he simply doesn't care enough about rain or snow to seek shelter.

3. He does well with other dogs (in our experience). Cats... he loves to chase cats, but I don't believe he would kill one.

4. He was last wormed 1-2 months ago.

5. He was once very good with walking, but the lack of training time has made him a bit rowdy when it comes to games and walking. He is *not* aggressive but a heavy dog that jumps can catch some scratches.

This is obviously not an urgent re-home. I would simply like to find him a better home with a family who can show him more attention. I was rather reluctant in posting here because I do not want anyone to think I am a bad person for giving him up...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you contacted any German Shepherd rescues? They can help you screen adopters and do a courtesy post on petfinder for you. And as long as you "foster" him, they may take him under their umbrella.


----------



## homeforgsd (Jul 4, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Have you contacted any German Shepherd rescues? They can help you screen adopters and do a courtesy post on petfinder for you. And as long as you "foster" him, they may take him under their umbrella.


I have contacted one but I have yet to hear back, but it is Independence Day weekend so it may take a little while (I emailed them earlier this week).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are a few in your area. Look in South Carolina as well


----------



## Restored5 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi, My name is Sharon, I currently live in NC, I have a female German Shepherd, we absolutely love her she is like one of our children. We are looking for a companion/playmate for her. She will be three years old in January. We have references and pictures of her. If you would like to send me your email, I can send you pics and a phone number. Like I said we are looking for another German Shepherd for Scout. Email is [email protected]. Thanks, Sharon


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

Always good to check references and vets of anyone who wishes to adopt your GSD.


----------

